# Which soil?



## premierpark (9 Sep 2019)

Hi!

I'm planning to rebuild my Aquarium Scape.
What do you think, which is the best soil from theese?


ADA Amazonia
Tropica Aquarium Soil
Dennerle Scaper's Soil
GlasGarten Environment Aquarium Soil
Dennerle Shrimp King Active Soil
Please justify your choice.
Thank you very much


----------

